# When Should I spay my nursing rabbit?



## LucyLou (May 27, 2016)

Hi!
Not sure if this should be in this section or in the Health & Wellness section, but if you think it would get better responses in the other section, feel free to move this. 

So, my rabbit is currently still nursing her baby. Her baby is eight weeks old on Tuesday. I'd like to get her spayed, but can you spay a nursing rabbit? She's still producing milk, not sure why she hasn't already started weaning her baby. 

So, my question is: can I spay her? She's also easily stressed out. The baby hasn't showed any signs of weaning. Should I simply separate the two on Tuesday and wait until her milk dries up to spay? I'm not very familiar with the weaning process haha. 

Any responses are helpful. Thanks!


----------



## majorv (May 27, 2016)

The kit is old enough to be weaned. Have you seen him eating hay and eating mom's pellets? If not, make sure he has access to both and maybe start separating him from the mom for short periods of time so he can get use to eating them. He needs to transition over before you separate them for good.


----------



## Aki (May 28, 2016)

Yes, 8 weeks old is the normal age for taking a rabbit home, so he should be able to stop the milk. If he eats well, separate them. You can give parsley to the mother to help stop the lactation process. And then, she can get spayed...


----------



## LucyLou (May 28, 2016)

Yeah the kit eats A LOT of hay and pellets already. Actually quite worried he'll be on the obese side since he's drinking milk as well haha. I take him out often, so he's well accustomed to being without his mom. I wanted him and his mom to live together earlier, but weaning him comes first. (Hence why I am spaying the mom haha. She's a bit old and I'm satisfied with my litter from her, too). 
So, I'll separate on Tuesday and schedule her to spay next Tuesday? Does a week seem like a good enough time for her to recover or should I give her more time? 

Thanks!


----------



## majorv (May 28, 2016)

It wouldn't hurt to check with the vet to see if one week is enough time, but it may be


----------

